# dremel scroll saw help



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have an older dremel scroll saw I picked up used about 10 years ago. It has sat around since then and I decided I would like to try and use it yesterday. I plugged it in and the motor just hummed so something was binding up. I took it apart and cleaned it up and it still was bound up. I've oild the "drive" up good and hoping that letting the oil soak in will free things up. If I pull up on the bottom blade holder it will take off, so maybe it just needs to have a blade in it to fire up?

The second question is it takes 3" blades, the only blades I saw at menards or HD were 5". Is there anywhere local that sells 3" blades or do I have to order them online?

I'm going to be getting a router from menards today so maybe I will just pick up one of the cheaper scroll saws they have. They had a wen on clearance for 90 bucks or a masterforce for I think 150(didn't really look at it that much. Didn't really want to buy a new one if I can get the old one working decent since I don't really use it that much. Any reviews on the masterforce or wen, I know they are both cheap saws but for occasional use are either of them decent?


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Since I couldn't find 3" blades anywhere locally I picked up the wen scroll saw, http://www.saws.com/WEN-Apex-3920-16-Scroll-Saw.html. It's just a cheapo but hopefully it will be nice enough for the few times a year I will use it. Menards had it on clearance for 85 bucks, down from 120. Right next to it is a performax that is identical besides the colors and it's normal price is 85 bucks. It was a horse a piece but hopefully it's not a total piece of crap.

I will order some 3" blades online and keep working on my dremel scroll saw, can't hurt to have two of them setup.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have to say, that I've never heard of a 3" blade. For a saw that is only 10 years old, it seems odd for it to have a blade specific to that machine. I used to have an older Dremel scroll saw with the grinding wheel attachment on the side of it and it still took 5" blades. Is that what the manual says it takes? Have you measured the distance between the top and bottom blade retainers with the tension on. Also, I would say that your problem with the saw not running could be related to the fact that there is no blade in the saw.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

I did some more searching tonight and the saw is older than 10 years, that's just when I bought it used. I'm not sure exactly how old it is but I think it was still made in the US so I'm guessing maybe 80s by the looks of it. It has a spot on the side of it to put a sanding disk. I think it's more of a hobby saw, it's all stamped steel. It is a 3" blade and I see they have them on ebay and a few other places. I don't have a manual and I measured between the blade holders and it is 3". I will order a few blades for it and hopefully the tension from the blades will unbind things and work. There is no tensioner, inside there is a top and bottom "rail", at the back of the machine is a spring from rail to rail, then at the front you push the top rail down and insert the blade and the top springs back up to hold the blade.Like I said I think this was just a cheap hobbyist model and not a true scroll saw.

Here is a picture I found online similar to mine.









I tried out the wen and for a cheapo saw it seems to do alright. The dust blower and led light are nice and it's a lot heavier than the dremel. We'll see how things go.

Kenbo, or anyone else, can you tell me a little about variable speed on the scroll saw? I don't have a clue what speed to use for what!



Thanks


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you for the picture of the Dremel. I have never seen one like that before and it is good to know that there is more out there than just the standard 5" blades. Thanks for the education. Now, on to the variable speeds. The speed control, at this stage in the game, is strictly for your comfort. If you are comfortable with the control you have on full speed, by all means, let her rip. If you are having some issues with control, you may want to slow the saw down until you get better with control. Run the saw at whatever speed is comfortable for you.
If you are going to get into things like cutting metal, acrylic, corian etc, speed plays more of a factor then. Cutting materials that are sensative to heat, will warrant a slower cutting speed. For now though, unless you are getting into the specialty cuttings, work at the speed that suits your comfort zone.
Ken


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

My wife bought her Dremel saw like yours in the early 70's. We have a couple of packages of blades. The package says they are for a model 571 and 572. They measure 2 1/2" between pins. 

I once taught an elementary school shop class and we used the Dremels because it's very difficult to get hurt using them.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I'm not going to be doing anything special, especially nothing close to what Kenbo does! Just looking to cut some shapes in wood and maybe some 5x3 ovals out of the center of the piece for a picture frame type thing. So I will play around with the speed to where I feel comfortable.


----------

